# Ubuntu 10.10 freezes even in Live CD ...



## vizkid2005 (Apr 9, 2011)

Hi ... 
I`m a noob in terms of Unix/Linux(See I don`t know the diffrence between these) ... 
But as they say .. Todays noobs are 2morows geeks !!! 

When I first built my system ... The First boot I did was with Ubuntu 10.10 live Cd ... The desktop opened and after a few clicks it froze !! 
I tried multiple times ... It froze all times at random times ... Then I had 2 reboot ... 

NOw I have Windows 7 64 bit installed ... I now again tried installing Ubuntu .. But when I boot With live Cd .. The boot process ka windows also freeze and I have 2 reboot ... 

What 2 do ??? 
Is there any problem with my config ??? 
Plz help .. 
I really wanna try Ubuntu .... 

Thank You ....


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 9, 2011)

It doesnt freeze, it searches Live cd for appropriate files. So there may be occasional pause. The pause may be there till the file is found and hence you think your Pc freezes.

Make sure the Cd is not damaged. Try installing Ubuntu with Windows installer and then try using.


----------



## vizkid2005 (Apr 9, 2011)

Dats what Im doing from a long time ... I have installed Ubuntu inside windows only ... 
But when I choose ubuntu in the boot menu .. It loads .. Runs for a few clicks and freezes again ... 

I read somewhere that it freezes due to kernel panic ...


----------



## nims11 (Apr 9, 2011)

the CD might be damaged. try any other distro CD.
also try booting ubuntu in recovery mode and see if it freezes.
take a look at this
Howto solve Ubuntu Screen Freezes


----------



## doomgiver (Apr 9, 2011)

try the live cd on a friend's system, if it works, it might be a problem on your computer.
also, if you are running a old pc, it might take a lot of time to search for the files, so be patient, and read a book in the meanwhile (my fav tactic when faced with a long install)


----------

